# تحذير هاااااااااااااااااام



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

_*سلام ونعمه لكل اخوتي
الرساله دي وصلتني علي الميل
انا موصلنيش هذا الفيرس بس علشان ناخود بالنا

تحذير هاااااااااااااااااام

هناك رسائل ألكترونيه متداوله تحمل في المرفقات صور لشنق أسامه أبن لادن وفي حالة فتح هذه الرسائل فأنها تحطم جهاز الكمبيوتر ولا يمكن أصلاحه.
أذا وصل لك أيميل يحتوي روابط لألقاء القبض على أسامه أبن لادن أو شنق أسامه أبن لادن لاتفتح هذا المرفق.
هذه الرسالة يتم توزيعها خلال دول حول العالم.
الاخذ بعين الاعتبار وارسال هذا التحذير لمن تتعاملون معهم.
الرجاء أرسال هذا التحذير لجميع أصدقائك وأقاربك وقوائم الأتصال لديك:
يجب أن تكون في حالة تأهب خلال الأيام القادمه.
بغض النظر عمن أرسل لك.Invitation لاتفتح أي رسالة مرفقة بعنوان (دعوه أو.........
هناك فيروس الشعلة الاولمبية يحرق كامل القرص الصلب في جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك عند فتحه.
وهذا الفيروس سوف يتم الحصول عليه من أي شخص لديه عنوان البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك في قائمة الاتصال ، ولهذا السبب يجب عليك إرسال هذا البريد الإلكتروني لجميع جهات الاتصال الخاصة بك.
الحصول على هذه الرسالة 25 مرة أفضل من الحصول على الفيروس وفتحه.
إذا تلقيت بريد الكتروني بعنوان 'دعوة' ، وإن كان بعث بها صديق لاتفتح هذا البريد وأغلق جهازك فوراَ
وهذا هو أسوأ فيروس أعلنت عنه قناة السي أن أن؛ وقد صنفتته شركة مايكروسوفت بوصفها أخطر فيروس مدمر.
واكتشف هذا الفيروس من قبل شركة مكافي بالأمس ولا يوجد حتى الأن أصلاح لهذا النوع من الفيروسات.
أن هذا الفيروس وببساط يتلف الملفات الحيويه في القرص الصلب ويدمره في جهاز الكمبيوتر

بعد هذه الرساله رسائل المنتدي المسموح فتحها
التي بها روابط تدخلك المنتدي فقط
اذكرونا في صلواتكم*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يناير 2009)

*شكرا علي التحذير عياد


وربنا يرحمنا من الناس دي​*


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (16 يناير 2009)

ميرسيييييييي ع التحزير اخى عياد 
وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى على التحذير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## Rosetta (16 يناير 2009)

*مرسي يا عياد على التحذير
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (16 يناير 2009)

*ميرسي علي التنبيه *
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2009)

*ميرسى على التنبية واهتمامك ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

*علي ايه يا اغلي اخواتي 
ده واجب علي اي حد خايف علي اخواته
ميرسي ليكم​*


----------



## SALVATION (16 يناير 2009)

_مشكور كتييير لتحزيرك عياد
مشكووووووووووووور​_


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 يناير 2009)

علي ايه بس يا توني 
ميرسي ليك


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (16 يناير 2009)

يا جماعه واللى يقول على الحل بدل ما كل ده يحصل 
حول نظام الجهاز الى اى اصدار من ليونكس زى اوبونتو مثلا 
يعنى ميكروسوفت تدعم النسخه الاصليه فقط ولكن ليونكس كل النسخ اصليه مفتوحه المصدر وبرامجها احسن من برامج الويندوز اللى بفلوس و;وكمان لايوجد عليها حاجه اسمها هاكر او فيروسات 
يعنى نسخه نظيفه للابد وبلاش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> يا جماعه واللى يقول على الحل بدل ما كل ده يحصل
> حول نظام الجهاز الى اى اصدار من ليونكس زى اوبونتو مثلا
> يعنى ميكروسوفت تدعم النسخه الاصليه فقط ولكن ليونكس كل النسخ اصليه مفتوحه المصدر وبرامجها احسن من برامج الويندوز اللى بفلوس و;وكمان لايوجد عليها حاجه اسمها هاكر او فيروسات
> يعنى نسخه نظيفه للابد وبلاش



_*ميرسي علي مشاركتك اسرائيل
وانا فعلا اسمع عن النظام ده انوا كويس 
بس بصراحه مجربتوش ومعرفش حد جربه*_​


----------



## +pepo+ (17 يناير 2009)

مرسى ياباشا 
اصلى كنت هفتحوا بس مرضيضش قلت بعدين واحمد لله انى مفتحتوش​


----------



## اسرائيل وابوه (17 يناير 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*ميرسي علي مشاركتك اسرائيل
> وانا فعلا اسمع عن النظام ده انوا كويس
> بس بصراحه مجربتوش ومعرفش حد جربه*_​


 على فكره ان كاتب موضوع عنها فى البرامج لتحصل على احدث
نسخها منه  مجاناhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72419
 وقريب هقدم شرح لها 
يا رب الموضوع يعجبك 
واى استفسار انا موجود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> مرسى ياباشا
> اصلى كنت هفتحوا بس مرضيضش قلت بعدين واحمد لله انى مفتحتوش​



_*طيب الحمد لله ربن ستر 
ميرسي ليك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

اسرائيل وابوه قال:


> على فكره ان كاتب موضوع عنها فى البرامج لتحصل على احدث
> نسخها منه  مجاناhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72419
> وقريب هقدم شرح لها
> يا رب الموضوع يعجبك
> واى استفسار انا موجود



_*ميررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررسي حبيبي*_​


----------



## الشماس2009 (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور كتييير لتحزيرك عياد
مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر على تعبك الكبير ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

الشماس2009 قال:


> مشكور كتييير لتحزيرك عياد
> مممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررر على تعبك الكبير ده



_*العفووووووو كتيييييييييييييييير علي ردك الحميل ده*_​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (17 يناير 2009)

مرسي ليك ربنا يقويك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2009)

وسيم الكسان قال:


> مرسي ليك ربنا يقويك



_*العفو حبيبي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## first love (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا عياد على التنبيه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (4 فبراير 2009)

ayad_007

شكرااااااا على التحذير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2009)

first love قال:


> شكرا عياد على التنبيه ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



_*دي عادي علي اي حد بحب اخواته
ميرسي لك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ayad_007
> 
> شكرااااااا على التحذير


_*
العفو كليمو 
الرب يباركك*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير يا عياد على التحذير ربنا يحمينا ويحمى اجهزتنا منهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير يا عياد على التحذير ربنا يحمينا ويحمى اجهزتنا منهم*



_*امين يا رب

ميرسي ليكي كوكي 

الرب يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2009)

_*ياله سخريه القدر

انتوا عارفين ان الفيرس دا جالي 

ومعرفتش اشيله غير بالفورمات

وال انا اللي بحذركم ال

جبتك يا عبد المعين​*_


----------



## mr.hima (27 فبراير 2009)

مرسي على التحذيز 
بس انا اول مرة اسمع عن فيرس يبوظ هارد وير ... انا عرف ان الفيروسات بدمر ملفات تدمر  الويندوز كدة يعني ..ربنا يرحمنا ... على كدة الواحد كل ما يجيلو فيرس زي دة غير حاجة في الكمبيوتر .. دة خراب 
بس ياريت لو عندك الرابط بتاع الخبر دة على موقع الس ان ان تقولي علشان عايز اعرف التفاصيل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2009)

mr.hima قال:


> مرسي على التحذيز
> بس انا اول مرة اسمع عن فيرس يبوظ هارد وير ... انا عرف ان الفيروسات بدمر ملفات تدمر  الويندوز كدة يعني ..ربنا يرحمنا ... على كدة الواحد كل ما يجيلو فيرس زي دة غير حاجة في الكمبيوتر .. دة خراب
> بس ياريت لو عندك الرابط بتاع الخبر دة على موقع الس ان ان تقولي علشان عايز اعرف التفاصيل



_*ميرسي علي مرورك

وللاسف الرابط مش عندي لان التحذير جالي عن طريق جروب الشمامسه بتوع كنيستنا

وجه من غير روابط

سلام المسيح*_​


----------

